# Adding water and adjusting seasoning for snack sticks



## wayoutwest (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi, I have a question to regarding added water. I am currently waiting for my 20lb motorized stuffer to arrive and I have done a bunch of snack sticks with my 5lb stuffer. I've read that because it will be a bigger stuffer I will have to add more water so it would flow thru the 3/8 stuffing tube easier. My question is because I will be adding more water then the "1 cup per 5lb ratio" will I have to adjust my seasonings by adding more? Will the water dilute my mix? Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Apr 10, 2017)

You are better off using the 5# stuffer for sticks...    BUT...  if the piston is the same diameter in the 20# as the 5#, then the pressure should be the same....   Folks have broken larger stuffers because the pressure has to be higher, with a bigger piston, to get the meat through the 3/8 tube...

Adding water is only to mix the cure and seasonings throughout the meat thoroughly.....   If you can get by with less water, it makes better sausage...


----------



## wayoutwest (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks Dave. Because it's only me that does everything I wanted to do 15lb at once instead of refilling every time. I usually make 20-40lb of sticks at a time. So that's why I asked if by adding more water to a mix to compensate a stuffer, will the added water make the mix bland, or it won't have any affect at all.


----------

